# Tyson Chandler



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

Goes for expiring contracts and a bag of rocks. Joe Smith, Chris Wilcox, Devon Hardin.

Although he's in a down year, I've always thought he would be a solid fit beside Bosh and a good start to establishing a real front line (the Chandler/Camby type). We've always needed a defensive presence and someone who can hit the glass, but who am I to say?

If we had managed somehow to get Chandler, we would have been a perimeter scorer away from having a real playoff team with solid depth. As it is, we are Bosh plus misfits, the Marion deal did nothing to keep Bosh here, but I think bringing in Tyson could've solved a real problem for us.

Not that we could have expected BC to go the conventional route... Maybe he's setting expectations low so he can win another GM of the year, who really knows with him?


* Disclaimer: I haven't been paying as close attention to basketball as in years past, so if Tyson is plagued with chronic injuries ala JO, forget I said anything (otherwise, the guy is only 26 and all-star worthy when he is right).


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i like the idea of chandler next to bosh


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Chandler a scrub on offense who needs a PG to gift wrap all his baskets or he becomes useless its like playing 4 on 5 on offense which was the problem with Jamario Moon , the fact that he also makes 11 million next year and 12 million in 2011 does not help his cause either. This is just the beginning the recession is hitting alot of teams hard and going to force alot of teams to dump players they don't want to dump and sell picks be patient this is the tip of the ice berg


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

The recession will not/should not hit the Raptors that hard, the team has a ton of support when they are doing well. If they do see revenues decline, it'll be because of the poor on-court product. The Raptors' budget will also fluctuate based on the on-court results more than the economy.

So you would rather play 5-on-5 perimeter basketball and 4-on-5 defense with Bargs because it's been working so well without a C, right? I'm not saying we should go out and get Shaq, but the last 6 or so years have been awful aside from the one where the Atlantic was awful, this all because we haven't had a quality C to pair with Bosh. Donyell (should have kept him and drafted someone else if we wanted our C to jack 3-balls), Bosh, Woods, AD, Humph, Brezec, Rasho, JO, Voskhul (all failed).. If we could get a legit C in here, and not have to worry about our interior D and rebounding, and we'd finally start to deal with our other problems like getting a swingman. Instead with Bargnani, we are forced to get a 2/3 who can rebound and play interior D to cover his shortcomings (perhaps Marion is perfect after all). But I'm not sure why you would rather have a backwards team, it just complicates things.

Tyson's contract isn't even all that bad. If your team's second largest deal is $12m for 3 years (including this one), you are in very nice shape capwise. A 3-year, 36 million dollar contract for a quality player is not a cap-killer at all and can be dealt relatively easily if needed. Being fair, I'd say he's appropriately paid just about right when you consider how teams overpay for low quality big men/struggle to find ones who can play extended minutes. Look at how much it took us to get JO, if you could turn back the clock and wait on getting Tyson, which would you do?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

And did you see what OKC *DIDN'T* give up? A mother****ing first round pick! Why the **** did the Raptors give up a pick in the Marion deal? ****!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

They did receive 2 guys that expire this year, even with Parker and Graham we would still be a tad short.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

holt81 said:


> The recession will not/should not hit the Raptors that hard, the team has a ton of support when they are doing well. If they do see revenues decline, it'll be because of the poor on-court product. The Raptors' budget will also fluctuate based on the on-court results more than the economy.


Financially Raps will be fine with MLSE backing them not worried about them in that category I was refering to other team like the wizards there currently selling their #1 pick to save money 



holt81 said:


> So you would rather play 5-on-5 perimeter basketball and 4-on-5 defense with Bargs because it's been working so well without a C, right? I'm not saying we should go out and get Shaq, but the last 6 or so years have been awful aside from the one where the Atlantic was awful, this all because we haven't had a quality C to pair with Bosh. Donyell (should have kept him and drafted someone else if we wanted our C to jack 3-balls), Bosh, Woods, AD, Humph, Brezec, Rasho, JO, Voskhul (all failed).. If we could get a legit C in here, and not have to worry about our interior D and rebounding, and we'd finally start to deal with our other problems like getting a swingman. Instead with Bargnani, we are forced to get a 2/3 who can rebound and play interior D to cover his shortcomings (perhaps Marion is perfect after all). But I'm not sure why you would rather have a backwards team, it just complicates things.


4 on 5 defense? if your referring to 4 on 5 D you can't blame Barg. Barg been our best defender after JO this year his 1 on 1 D been great and hes blocking shots and getting in position I'm actually surprised to me thats been his biggest gain and the most consistent part of his game you need to take a better look at HOWwe lose and thats by oppsing wings going off for carrer nights on AP, Graham and Moon the D from the wing is terrible , you talk about adding a C but who else is out there? we added JO to cover the issues you mentioned but we still got burned by Wings 




> Tyson's contract isn't even all that bad. If your team's second largest deal is $12m for 3 years (including this one), you are in very nice shape capwise. A 3-year, 36 million dollar contract for a quality player is not a cap-killer at all and can be dealt relatively easily if needed. Being fair, I'd say he's appropriately paid just about right when you consider how teams overpay for low quality big men/struggle to find ones who can play extended minutes. Look at how much it took us to get JO, if you could turn back the clock and wait on getting Tyson, which would you do?


HUH?! For a man of his skill set Tyson contract is terrible he averages almost the same as Jamario Moon hes getting franchise player money for it lol. His game is so one dimensional it takes away from your team on offense and cap wise thats a disaster contract to take on a deal like that only attractive when its in its expiring year. Watch his game carefully Paul always had to put him in a position for a duck or a ally oop ,if you looked further back he also hindered chicago with his limited game as well


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Chandler is a scrub. He was a product of CP3. Just watch Chris Wilcox is gonna look like an allstar for the rest of the season.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

holt81 said:


> Goes for expiring contracts and a bag of rocks. Joe Smith, Chris Wilcox, Devon Hardin.
> 
> Although he's in a down year, I've always thought he would be a solid fit beside Bosh and a good start to establishing a real front line (the Chandler/Camby type). We've always needed a defensive presence and someone who can hit the glass, but who am I to say?
> 
> ...


Bargnaini is better than chandler. Moving him to starter was one of the reasons for the JO trade.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe OKC rescinded the trade over a toe injury that NO obviously doesn't consider important. Stupid move on their part; Presti should've told the doctor where to shove his analysis.

Chandler is NOT just a product of Paul. Though I guess we won't know for sure until he gets dealt in the summer. :biggrin:


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Bargnaini is better than chandler. Moving him to starter was one of the reasons for the JO trade.


Bargnani is not better than Chandler and combined with Bosh makes a soft front line.

Having defensive rebounding makes you a consistent team, having a center who shoots unblockable 3 pointers makes for inconsistency. And guess where we are in offensive rebounding? Dead last because our PF shoots jumpers, and our C shoots 3 pointers, there is NOONE who can crash the offensive glass. Well, Marion will be here for 30 games or so.. Having big guys shoot and small guys rebound, why has noone ever thought of this style of play before? We are also 3rd last in total rebounds per game. Clearly the answer is to ignore that area for the 7th or 8th straight year.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

holt81 said:


> Bargnani is not better than Chandler and combined with Bosh makes a soft front line.
> 
> Having defensive rebounding makes you a consistent team, having a center who shoots unblockable 3 pointers makes for inconsistency. And guess where we are in offensive rebounding? Dead last because our PF shoots jumpers, and our C shoots 3 pointers, there is NOONE who can crash the offensive glass. Well, Marion will be here for 30 games or so.. Having big guys shoot and small guys rebound, why has noone ever thought of this style of play before? We are also 3rd last in total rebounds per game. Clearly the answer is to ignore that area for the 7th or 8th straight year.


The last thing colangelo would do is trade bargs for a dime a dozen talent like chandler.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol at Chandler a dime a dozen talent.

Your homerism cracks me up.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> lol at Chandler a dime a dozen talent.
> 
> Your homerism cracks me up.


K, great.
Atleast i'm not a diehard heat fan living in montreal. The raptors are the only canadian NBA franchise. If it wasn't for them there would be way less basketball talk, coverage and people playing in Canada. Of course im going to support them. 

Maybe i went a little far on the chandler thing. To quote chuck swirsky "there is a pretty girl on every street corner, but shot blocking 7 footers are hard to find" It's just that there are a lot of other people that say chandler is nothing without paul.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Chandler is something without Paul, just not an enough of something to warrant his contract.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

^my feelings exactly. Take Chris Paul away and you're paying a shotblocker with injury problems 11 mil a year. He is a pretty good player, but with his skillset he is clearly overpaid.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

mo76 said:


> K, great.
> Atleast i'm not a diehard heat fan living in montreal. The raptors are the only canadian NBA franchise. If it wasn't for them there would be way less basketball talk, coverage and people playing in Canada. Of course im going to support them.
> 
> Maybe i went a little far on the chandler thing. To quote chuck swirsky "there is a pretty girl on every street corner, but shot blocking 7 footers are hard to find" It's just that there are a lot of other people that say chandler is nothing without paul.


So I must be a fan based on geographic boundaries?

Does that mean that Canadians are not aloud to be fans of Basketball unless they have a Franchise?
:lol:


BTW: My favorite B-ball college team is Texas. Just in case you want to throw some random insults at me based on that as well.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> BTW: My favorite B-ball college team is Texas. Just in case you want to throw some random insults at me based on that as well.


Good lord, Rick Barnes is a terrible coach. Great recruiter. Awful coach. :biggrin:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> So I must be a fan based on geographic boundaries?
> 
> Does that mean that Canadians are not aloud to be fans of Basketball unless they have a Franchise?
> :lol:
> ...


You missed my point about the coverage in canada. All sports stations across Canada now cover the NBA (and NCAA) more heavily because there is a Canadian team. 
This is getting OT, so i'll just say, you insulted me first. :sarcasm:
I don't know why you would get so offended. Are you the only person that has the right to throw around "random" insults?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not offended, I'm laughing at you.

You can keep insulting me. I really don't care.

I was giving you more meat to work with.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm not offended, I'm laughing at you.
> 
> You can keep insulting me. I really don't care.
> 
> I was giving you more meat to work with.


Ya, I should have expected that **** attitude from a person with dennis rodman on the lakers as their avatar.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------

